# Hula Lessons on the Big Island



## ricoba (Jan 27, 2008)

We will be at the HGVC and the Bay Club in early March for 10 days and my wife would be interested in a small group or a private Hula lesson or lessons during that time.

She is advanced beyond basics, so she wants more than just learning the "Hukilau" at the hotel.

Anyone have any suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## Luanne (Jan 27, 2008)

I would post this question over on Konaweb:  http://www.konaweb.com


----------



## ricoba (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Luanne,  I was thinking of posting there, but was not registered till you suggested it.  BTW are you Luanne M there?  I will be Ricky G, which is a name my Grandma used to call me.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 28, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Thanks Luanne,  I was thinking of posting there, but was not registered till you suggested it.  BTW are you Luanne M there?  I will be Ricky G, which is a name my Grandma used to call me.



Yep, that's me.    I really like that site when I have specific questions about the Big Island and the Kona area.  There is lots of great info on local activities, current restaurant reviews, etc.


----------



## short (Jan 29, 2008)

My DIL wanted to do this in Nov when we where there but we ran out of time.  I think they have someone who comes to teach a class and can be hired for a small group or private lesson.  I think its only available on weekdays when the instructor is there for other classes.  Call the activities desk at the BC and ask.

Short


----------



## ricoba (Jan 29, 2008)

short said:


> My DIL wanted to do this in Nov when we where there but we ran out of time.  I think they have someone who comes to teach a class and can be hired for a small group or private lesson.  I think its only available on weekdays when the instructor is there for other classes.  Call the activities desk at the BC and ask.
> 
> Short




Does the Bay Club have their own Activity Desk?  We are staying at both, Waikoloa Suites for 5 nights, Bay Club 6 nights.


----------

